# composting raw eggs



## Runestone (Jan 7, 2007)

The duck eggs I had in the fridge were ones that likely had been frozen when I gathered them (why my ducks were laying in January is a mystery to me). We went without power for more than 60 hours so I don't want to take any chances by eating these eggs.
Is there a proper way to compost raw eggs?
Thanks


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

If it were me, I'd just cook them and give them to my outside cats to add to their dry cat food. Then crush up the shells and either give them back to the fowl, or add them to the beds where I plant tomatoes. 
God bless,
jd


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

I'd eat um! I keep my eggs at room temp and eat them after 2mo. old, never had a problem, but that's me!


----------



## imthedude (Jun 7, 2011)

i'd eat them. chicken eggs are fine on the counter for at least 4 weeks and probably longer. 

if you don't want to eat them and have chickens, cook them and feed to the chickens along with the crushed up shells for the added calcium.


----------



## o&itw (Dec 19, 2008)

A fresh egg will last longer than a frozen one (thawed). I am not sure I would eat them unless they had an intact yolk and smelled good. That sort of eliminates any kind of boiled eggs. Boiling them for chickens or pigs would be fine... else if you really want to compost them... give children some fun throwing them at the compost pile hard enough for them to break.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

You can compost raw eggs by simply mixing them into the pile. They will do fine.Mixing them into the compost soil will discourage scavengers like racoons or possums or rats, if you have any.....

geo


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Break them before adding them to the pile. Don't ask how I know you should. The whole garden stunk for weeks!

IMO, if they aren't nasty smelling it would be best to cook them and feed them to the ducks.


----------



## trimpy (Mar 30, 2011)

Danaus29 said:


> Break them before adding them to the pile. Don't ask how I know you should. The whole garden stunk for weeks!
> 
> IMO, if they aren't nasty smelling it would be best to cook them and feed them to the ducks.


I second this... had a couple egg bombs from last fall the other day... one hit the truck with some "shrapnel" 25 feet away. And the SMELL!

Also room temp for 4 weeks is something I have done numerous times. You don;t have to refrigerate eggs, they just last longer if you do.


----------



## Runestone (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone - I did compost some and decided to 'chuck' the rest - some animal in the bush far from my house is having a feast  Now that the weather has warmed up, I can collect my eggs knowing they have't frozen first! 
Oh...as for the exploding eggs....had that happen when I didn't find a duck nest which was UNDER the duck house....what a lovely odour!


----------

